# Awesome Survial Meat Recipes!



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

The Manny, Moe, and Jack of meat recipes..

http://everymeat.com/



> Everymeat.com is your source of information on exotic meats from all over the globe. Find recipes, information, and where to buy meat including Whale Meat, Monkey Meat, Horse Meat, Dog Meat, Elephant Meat, Snake Meat and Snake Wine, and Kangaroo Meat.
> 
> At everymeat.com we are dedicated to providing you with information on a variety of meat regardless of culture or cuisine. If you're not a vegetarian, there's no reason to distinguish between one meat and another, and you'd be missing out on many culinary delights if you do. Enjoying a wide variety of meats has health benefits and can be a way of exploring the cuisines and cultures of the world. There is too much prejudice and division in the world, and being open-minded to every meat is a way of breaking down these cultural boundaries.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your culinary explorations as you buy and consume exotic meats from cuisines all over the world. Enjoy and bon appetit!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

There are some good looking recipes in there


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Ummmm. I went straight to the kangaroo meat section. This is a joke right?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Wellrounded said:


> Ummmm. I went straight to the kangaroo meat section. This is a joke right?


You might want to keep your dog and monkey on a leash.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, not really any help. Not being an American it can be pretty difficult to sort out what is fact and what is thought of as fact. The world is a big place and cultures differ.


----------



## Babblu1 (Apr 20, 2015)

These are probably around here somewhere but now I know where 

Cajun Seasoning

2 1/2 tsp paprika 
1 1/2 tsp chili powder
5 dashes cayenne pepper (or less if you don't like it very hot)
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp oregano
3/4 tsp thyme


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.justgamerecipes.com/index.html

there's a few other categories of recipes that should be of SHTF interest to some preppers ....

example ..... http://www.justslowcooking.com/index.html


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Kangaroo meat is good but a little tough. Snakes are good but would have a hard time eating dog or horse.


----------

